# Surf fishing in O.B and Gulf shores



## Little Steve (Nov 24, 2009)

What is bitting around Al. point and out on the beachs or inland. Would like some reds, specks, kings or any thing that are bitting. 
Are the reds still running in west pass. Had some good luck there back in the spring.


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

my bro-in-law fishes on the west side of Perdido Pass every weekend and has not caught anything great yet. He did finally hook something that spooled him the other day and rolled. Probably a big tarpon.


----------



## GrayMan (Mar 17, 2011)

Past couple weeks (when the weather wants to cooperate) Been plenty of blues and decent slot redfish along west jetty, sheepshead, mangrove snapper and a couple flounder up close and in the rocks inside pass, few spanish mixed in, and a couple very healthy sharks. They're in there!


----------

